# TTRS Grill Group Buy



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have sorted out a group buy details in the GB section was moved for some reason 
The other thread ran and ran, any explanation, MODs ???????


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

You posted in the mk2 section, I moved it to gb, not sure what the problem is?


----------

